# Greasy blues lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

How's this one?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Love it; that is one awesome greasy and re-usable blues lick.

Kick off with that one and put a smile on some faces.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I think it could be tweaked to work over the IV as well, coming into the turnaround.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Another good one to build around Robert. Thanks. Love it.


----------

